# Tusher Wash Flooded



## melmorr (Feb 8, 2008)

My shuttle crew just called and reported that Tusher Wash (the big wash about 1/2 mile or so south of Swaseys) is full of water and mud. It wasn't that way earlier this week but there was another storm yesterday and it has flooded. My lead driver, Sue, also reported that the boat ramp has flooded and is covered with a lot of mud and debris. They are going to have to leave non-4 wheel drive vehicles on the south side of the wash so they aren't damaged. Thought I should let those folks launching in the next few days know about the condition.


----------

